# Meyer Control red warning light - help!



## roofsinc (Nov 28, 2005)

Just installed a meyer plow (used). Install/wiring went great. Plugged it all in, and it worked perfect. Then I took a test pass down my driveway. At the end, the plow kept wanting to angle right by itself. If I pushed the left control, I could get it to come back, so I straigtened it and passed back down the driveway, grading the gravel. When I got back, the plow wouldn't do a darn thing. I noticed now there is a little red lightning bolt w/ exclaimation point lit up on the controller. I checked all the wiring...everything seems to be hot and/or grounded, so....I have no clue. Any insight????


----------



## roofsinc (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody home?


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Remove multi pin connector and get the hardwire kit from a dealer. 35 bux or so.

You have a gremlin in the electrical connections somewhere. 

Id rewire it with that setup. Its an easy install/swap.


----------

